# Home for Cooper & Snowy



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just wanted to post a quick note that we are about 99% certain we have a new home and Cooper & Snowy will go there together!!

I don't want to say too much at this point and all the details as have not been worked out but the couple live in Scottsdale a little north of me in the Troon / Desert Highland area which is very upscale. The husband is a doctor and the wife is also a professional. Peg and I will be going up this weekend to do at least a home check.

We both think it is great that they are going together and that they will be close to us. Coop's personality is so laid back and happy go lucky that we were just a little concerned about him being alone. He is just the happiest and easiest "little" guy I could ever imagine. He isn't hyper... but loves to play with Chance or his mom. He tries all the time to play with Rocky or Max... and Max usually growls and then snaps at him. He is doing great with his potty training. We had our first pee accident last night on the tile that I remember in weeks. He is so so as far as #2 is concerned, so there is still some work for the new family to do there. I guess the point in me saying this is that he doesn't just go where ever he happens to be standing when the urge strikes, so that is a very good thing. this is actually one of the many positives for having a pack of varying ages... the other dogs do all the hard work involved in teaching the youngster. :aktion033: I don't believe Snowy has ever had an accident, so I believe in a few weeks, Cooper will be accident free. 

Snowy is his mom and she still acts like it and always will be on the lookout for him. She still today will get between Coop & Max and then rip into Max when he (Max) shows no signs of submission to her. (as I have said before, Max would never hurt anything, but for a Maltese, he is "socially challenged" and just does not get some of the finer points of how to get along in a pack)

I'm pretty sure Coop is still large and he has to be 5 pounds (plus) now. Snowy is 7 pounds plus a few ounces... I think Coop's dad (Gordo) was 9 or 10 and I suspect Coop will be that big.

I have not posted any pics recently but I will try to post some final ones either tonight or this weekend.

Peg and I have gotten so much support and help from so many people here that I'd like to end this by thanking everyone who gave us guidance and advice along the way... and especially to those of you whom I called at odd hours (like the middle of the fricken night!! :w00t: ) and last, but not least, 3Maltmom, who I take great pride in annoying as much as is possible. :smtease: 

We had no clue what we were doing at the start of all this but we just wanted to do what was best for Snowy & the babies .... and somehow we made it. Thanks!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh I could just sit here and cry!! The prospect of Snowy and Cooper getting to go to a fur-ever home together is just more than I could have even dared ask for! This is just the best news! I really hope this works out. *sniff* What a beautiful story. *sniff sniff** OK....gotta go get the box of kleenex! :smcry:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Steve, I'm so happy for both you and Cooper and Snowy. That's great! You and your wife have made an excellent team and I hope you continue to foster as it seems you've got a special gift for this! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for them!!!! :chili: :chili: I hope if works out! :chili: :chili: You guys did a great job!! :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, I'm so happy for both you and Cooper and Snowy. That's great! You and your wife have made an excellent team and I hope you continue to foster as it seems you've got a special gift for this! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


We might take a little "rest" for a while, but yes, we intend to continue doing this.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516706
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rest????

No rest for the wicked.......Billy's waiting for you :HistericalSmiley: 

Congrats, on what sounds like, the perfect adoption!!! You and Peg, did an amazing job :rockon:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited that Snowy and Coop have found their forever home together! 

Steve, thank you and Peg so much for being such awesome foster parents! [attachment=33033:goodjob.gif]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how exiciting! I sure hope it works out. I know you'll be sad to see them all go but all of a sudden, your house will seem soo quiet! Tell the new prospects that you can't approve of their home check unless they agree to join SM B)


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great!!! I hope it works out for them!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is the most awesome news :chili: :chili: I'm so glad that they will get to stay together!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I know it's a good thing, but I'm sitting here crying. :smcry: Coop was my favorite from way back when he was Big Butt with the beer belly. I'm really glad they'll be together. Coop, take care of your mommy, and give Auntie Peg and Uncle Steve big wet kisses before you leave.

Steve, if you don't post pictures before they leave, I'm flying to AZ to kick your butt. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve,
Will be praying like crazy that this will work out as planned. How wonderful for Snowy and Cooper to go to their forever home together... that just brings tears to my eyes!...seems like such a perfect ending to this "chapter" of their lives!!! 
I know you and Peg are so humble and tend to get 'embarrased' at any accolades sent your way... but you both deserve every one!! How very blessed Snowy has been to have you both caring for her before , during, and after the birth of her babies... then on to the care of them as well!
Job well done!!! and "hat's off" to you both!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

From beginning to end.....GOOD JOB! 



......"next"....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Steve ~ I just received a call from a fellow rescue group.

They have a pregnant St Bernard looking for a foster home.

Ya interested??? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve and Peg,

That is wonderful news. As you remember, all I wanted to do was hold little Coop when were in Scottsdale at Christmas. He is the sweetest little lover. :wub: :wub: :wub: It was very hard for me to put him down. I just wanted to put him in my pocket and take him home.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this works out.

Lynn


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hey Steve ~ I just received a call from a fellow rescue group.
> 
> They have a pregnant St Bernard looking for a foster home.
> 
> Ya interested??? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Could you maybe have thought of a larger animal??? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Mary has approved everything except she hasn't yet got a call back from the Pinnacle Peak Animal Hospital... Which was also our vet until a few months ago. :biggrin: 


I just got done talking with them and they have this families vet record out and they have promised that one of the vets will look it over and call me toward the end of their business day when it slows down a bit.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds like a happy ending. I hope it works out


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Steve and Peg,

I am so happy that Cooper and Snowy will be going together, how wonderful.

I am sure it will really be quiet in your house, what will you do? :HistericalSmiley: 

You just better be careful with those St Bernards, :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Max and Rocky will really have to lay the ground rules down right away :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516862
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always get into farm animal rescue, if you want larger... :chili: :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cousin in Florida is in rescue and she is currently trying to find someone to take 6 Clydesdale's. Maybe you could help with that Steve! :innocent:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Moo Moo maybe...?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517295
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always get into farm animal rescue, if you want larger... :chili: :smrofl: :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]
My cousin in Florida is in rescue and she is currently trying to find someone to take 6 Clydesdale's. Maybe you could help with that Steve! :innocent:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do they come with... aah... err.... the kegs???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517301
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cousin in Florida is in rescue and she is currently trying to find someone to take 6 Clydesdale's. Maybe you could help with that Steve! :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do they come with... aah... err.... the kegs???
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: LMAO

If they do, I can take them. I will gate them in my kitchen :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I hope they will go on potty pads.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517304
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always get into farm animal rescue, if you want larger... :chili: :smrofl: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
My cousin in Florida is in rescue and she is currently trying to find someone to take 6 Clydesdale's. Maybe you could help with that Steve! :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do they come with... aah... err.... the kegs???
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: LMAO

If they do, I can take them. I will gate them in my kitchen :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I hope they will go on potty pads.
[/B][/QUOTE]


They'd definitely scare away any rogue coyotes. Can you imagine the shock??? :smpullhair: :new_shocked: HOLY SH*T!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I hope they will go on potty pads.[/B]



The kegs???



Man... any conversation I have with you wumin turns strange really quickly!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517317
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517317
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look Pal....next time you and Peg are here, YOU will be gated in the kitchen, with a potty pad!!!

Yep, while Peg and I enjoy the kegs. :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, we are back to a 3 dog family... :smcry: Rocky & Max do not seem upset but
after we got back, Chance was upset and wanting to go out in the garage... I'm sure 
because he was wanting to figure out where everyone had gone.


Snowy & Cooper (not to mention Peg) just before heading out.









Karen holding Cooper.









Peg with Snowy & their favorite toy.









The new family.









I took this in front of their house but this is the view they have in their back yard.









More pictures in front of their house.









Ditto.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow Steve - the house is emptish..

I'm so glad they are in their forever home. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Peg and you are the best, thank you so much for letting us into your lives with the pups. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry off topic.....do you guys have grass??? It looks just like a post card, how you imagine it to look.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, Snowy and Chance really lucked out! How wonderful that they could stay together. What a perfect ending to your rescue story.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> sorry off topic.....do you guys have grass??? It looks just like a post card, how you imagine it to look.[/B]



Some neigborhoods do, some do not. We do have a small are of grass in back and will be converting our entire front yard to desert in the next year or so to save water.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow what wonderful news that Snowy and Cooper are staying together, and what a lovely family they make. :aktion033: 
Great job Peg & Steve, I guess now you can get some order back in your own home till the next time


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

First of all hugs to you, Peg and Chance. I know you're going to really miss them. Thank you so much for putting your heart
out there knowing this day would come. You both are so awesome. And wow!!! I was thrilled that they got to stay
together, but YOWZA!!! What a new home they have!! And the view is to die for!! Hey Steve, think you could get them to adopt
a frozen, tired of the gray woman with 2 adorable Malts??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what lovely photos and both Snowy and Cooper look like they are smiten already.. what a beautiful family they make!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Wow Steve - the house is emptish..[/B]


I suspect that you are making this comment because there are no window coverings on the windows in the room where we were... but if I had the views out the window they do, I would not want curtains either!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg,

Thank you so much for the wonderful work you're doing to help these special dogs. I can only imagine the time, work, money, and emotional expense for your family. It looks like there will be six pups out there with a fantastic future because of you. Be sure and give some extra hugs to Max, Rocky and Chance for sharing their home.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

What a beautiful and happy ending! 
They look so happy in their new family already. :wub: 
I just can not say enough, how wonderful you and Peg are for doing all of this.
I am so glad that Snowy and Cooper get to stay together.
I hope you told the new family that they are "required" to join SM?  

and by the way.... there is a Llama farm close by here that has to be moved for a highway to come through...
got any room for a few Llamas? 

LMAO :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I hope you told the new family that they are "required" to join SM?[/B]


Well, I strongly suggested it... :smpullhair:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy for Coop and Snowy, but selfishly :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: . Poor Chance. He'll adjust, especially when you get more...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, Snowy and Cooper got their furever homes. :aktion033: :aktion033: They look very happy with their new mommy and daddy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on finding Cooper and Snowy a new home. I'll bet your house seems empty now!

Are you all going to keep Chance forever?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Congratulations on finding Cooper and Snowy a new home. I'll bet your house seems empty now!
> 
> Are you all going to keep Chance forever?[/B]



Yep. He is stuck here now!!

We adopted him at least 8 or 9 months ago.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What a great happy ending!!! :aktion033: The couple look like very nice people.  And Snowy & Cooper look very happy!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The picture's are great and I can't get over what a win win situation this is. Snowy & Cooper got a great new forever home and their new mom and dad are lucky to be getting such great little dogs. What a happy ending and what a wonderful thing you & Peg did.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Steve and Peg,
I want you to know how much I appreciate what you did for Snowy, Gordo and the pups. You must be very special people to get that involved with that little family and then help to find the right families for them to go to. I admire what you do more than I can express........you and the others who are compassionate enough to do rescue!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: I just love :aktion033: happy endings :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm happy it all turned out fabulous!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Well I had no clue you adopted Chance! That is terrific news. My belated congratulations on your new (to me) permanent addition.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well I had no clue you adopted Chance! That is terrific news. My belated congratulations on your new (to me) permanent addition.[/B]



LOL ~ It's hard to keep up, huh?

I remember you asked me, "who is Lulu"??

For a minute there, I was even wondering ~ LMAO


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

this whole story has brought tears to my eyes, I'm soooo happy for Snowy, she has been through soooooo much. Now she has a forever home and has her son also :smcry: I love stories like this


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520619
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I need to come here every day or I miss something exciting. :shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520624
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duh!! 


:smtease: :biggrin:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, Kudos to you guys for a job well done! :smilie_daumenpos: What fabulous fosters you guys are! :aktion033: 

Don't you think it is time to change you call name and add Chance? rayer: common make it offical.....

Congratulations you guys..... wishing you all a life time of happiness! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm just now catching up on this thread and am so happy to hear that Snowy and Cooper are together at their new homes. You and Peg are angels, this whole story is so inspiring!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Got this email from their mom this evening
============================
Hi Everyone,

Yes, we intend to keep Cooper on puppy food until he is fully grown. I did buy some doggy biscuits for an occasional treat, but that's just once in a while. A lot of vets seems to endorse Hills Science Diet, so that's why I want to switch them. I believe they have both puppy and adult food (as well as foods for seniors and various conditions too). 

I'll probably take photos this weekend. I'll see if I can manage to upload them! (I recently bought a new computer and its operating system is Windows Vista, so hopefully, my scanner is compatible with other than Windows XP. If not, I'll get a new scanner or scan at Kinko's.)

We had a nice long walk today. As usual, Snowy was in the lead with Cooper bouncing behind her! Usually take them out in the back yard for a while afterwards too. On their walks, they're excited and busy exploring. Snowy already knows which house is hers. At the end of our walks, she knows which driveway to turn into to go home!

Both Snowy and Cooper continue to adjust well. They seem to be content and happy. Both continue to give many kisses too! Cooper sometimes likes to nip at noses when he kisses! Snowy seems seems to know the difference! They're both very affectionate. Very grateful to have them.

Once in a while, Cooper still attempts to nurse on Snowy. She quickly puts an end to that! I imagine he won't be trying for much longer.

Will update you tomorrow after the vet appointment.
===================
I'll try and post the pictures Karen sends.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

What a wonderful letter! It sounds like Snowy and Chance have adjusted well to their new surroundings. They sound like great people who will take good care of the two. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sounds like they've made themselves right at home. Bless their little hearts :wub: 

Steve, you may want to suggest an all-stage food for Snowy and Cooper.

While visiting me, they all enjoyed DVP's Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I switch off with Wellness, but just kept out the all-stage so they could eat the same thing. I also like the ingrediants, although there is still better out there, this is what all of mine will eat.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Steve you can tell her that her scanner is probably not compatible with Vista. I changed too to a new computer with Vista Ultimate. I have HP PSC2410 Photosmart all-in-one printer. HP has not put out a printer driver for the HP Director. You can still scan, but not the usual way. Another thing I noticed, is that the printer does not center like it used to. The solution : buy a new printer. That's probably what HP wants you to do or they would have put out a driver.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hurray!! :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve you can tell her that her scanner is probably not compatible with Vista. I changed too to a new computer with Vista Ultimate. I have HP PSC2410 Photosmart all-in-one printer. HP has not put out a printer driver for the HP Director. You can still scan, but not the usual way. Another thing I noticed, is that the printer does not center like it used to. The solution : buy a new printer. That's probably what HP wants you to do or they would have put out a driver.[/B]



I think you just told her...  


but I'm not sure I agree. We had been running XP on the desktop computer (where our scanner was) and Vista on a laptop. The the desktop totally died and will not even boot far enough to get to BIOS. We moved the laptop into the office and just for the heck of it, I tried installing the drivers for our Microtek scanner. Maybe I got lucky (would not be the first time) and the thing works and exactly the same as it did on XP.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Don't you think it is time to change you call name and add Chance? rayer: common make it offical.....[/B]




Heck... I just got to 1000 posts after being a member how many years... and now you are trying to send me all the way back to zero!!!  :smpullhair: :new_shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521329
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM Joe, and have him change your user name. You might want it to be Steve & Peg, as you may adopt a fourth dog (LBB) pretty soon. ~ lol

You won't lose any of your information. The name will just be changed.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521926
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When are you changing your name to 7Maltmom? (or whatever the number is)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521929
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM Joe, and have him change your user name. You might want it to be Steve & Peg, as you may adopt a fourth dog (LBB) pretty soon. ~ lol

You won't lose any of your information. The name will just be changed.
[/B][/QUOTE]


When are you changing your name to 7Maltmom? (or whatever the number is)  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I'm just going to change mine to Orange County Zoo. Of course with LBB around, I may want to call it a Circus :new_shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521929
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM Joe, and have him change your user name. You might want it to be Steve & Peg, as you may adopt a fourth dog (LBB) pretty soon. ~ lol

You won't lose any of your information. The name will just be changed.
[/B][/QUOTE]


When are you changing your name to 7Maltmom? (or whatever the number is)  
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Deb should just change hers to "X"MaltMom, since that number changes as frequently as the weather. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Great to hear the news about Snowy and Coop. Sounds like they're doing very well.


----------



## KarenEngineer (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Karen and I'm in Scottsdale, AZ. Snowy and Cooper are now my little babies! They've been ours for approximately a month. Very pleased to have been able to adopt both of them. They're the greatest little dogs! Both seem to be adjusting well. I see changes in them from week to week. Snowy is becoming quite relaxed. Cooper has always been fairly relaxed. Speaking of Cooper, he's getting quite large! Almost as tall as Snowy, but he weighs less. He's a bit of a goofy, happy-go-lucky character - very cute antics! Snowy is more methodical than Cooper. She's very bright. I can't easily outfox her! Snowy, in particular, loves to race after the green fuzzy toy Peg and Steve left with us on the day they brought the dogs over to their new home. I think it's her favorite toy. Cooper usually bounces happily along following Snowy. Both Snowy and Cooper are such joys. Very grateful to have the opportunity to love them for the rest of their lives!

It's also wonderful to be able to read all the posts about Snowy and Cooper. Thanks so much for posting!

Karen


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Karen and I'm in Scottsdale, AZ. Snowy and Cooper are now my little babies! They've been ours for approximately a month. Very pleased to have been able to adopt both of them. They're the greatest little dogs! Both seem to be adjusting well. I see changes in them from week to week. Snowy is becoming quite relaxed. Cooper has always been fairly relaxed. Speaking of Cooper, he's getting quite large! Almost as tall as Snowy, but he weighs less. He's a bit of a goofy, happy-go-lucky character - very cute antics! Snowy is more methodical than Cooper. She's very bright. I can't easily outfox her! Snowy, in particular, loves to race after the green fuzzy toy Peg and Steve left with us on the day they brought the dogs over to their new home. I think it's her favorite toy. Cooper usually bounces happily along following Snowy. Both Snowy and Cooper are such joys. Very grateful to have the opportunity to love them for the rest of their lives!
> 
> ...



There you are!!!

Welcome aboard. Snowy, and Cooper, are so very precious to all of us. :wub: 

I can't wait for the continued stories, and pictures. :chili: :chili: 

You have a huge, and wonderful heart. Thank you so much for adopting from Rescue.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!! I'm so glad you posted!! and we can continue to keep up with Snowy & Cooper!!

We are so thankful you adopted them - both - they are so lucky to be able to stay together!! I know they'll provide you with entertainment and joy!!

Welcome Welcome !!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Karen!! Congratulations on being the new mommy of two of our beloved Malts!! Can't wait to see new pictures and hear more antics.
:welcometosm:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Karen!! So glad to see you posting. I'm glad things are going well for you and the babies. I can't wait to hear more and see pics. Hmmmm....better go check the pic section or the intro section to see if maybe I've missed something. Glad to have you on board.


----------

